# Vendors in Europe



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

I didn't know if this is the right place for my question... Anyway.. Who are the vendors of the forum that sell in Europe

I think all ship to Europe but who is in Europe?

I know Suffolk slingshot and Milbro


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Gamekeeper catapults and Slingshot channel store...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Simpleshot in the US ships there .


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Depends on what you want to buy..


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

I search a tiny slingshot as the last of "metro"


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Widget said:


> I search a tiny slingshot as the last of "metro"


Yup. I ship world wide too.


----------

